# insert in MySQL - Fehlermeldung



## rtt (29. Sep 2004)

Hallo,
ich wollte einen Eintrag in meine Datenbank machen, nur bringt er mir immer den Fehler:
"java.sql.SQLException: Column count doesn't match value count at row 1"


```
public void DBeintrag(String cmdV,String cmd0, String cmd1, String cmd2) {	    	    	
    	try {
    		    // Load the JDBC driver
        	  String driverName = "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver";
       		Class.forName(driverName);
    
       		// Create a connection to the database
       		Connection connection = null;
       		String serverName = "localhost";
       		String mydatabase = "rtt_db";
       		String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/" + mydatabase; // a JDBC url
       		String username = "root";
       		String password = "";
       		connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url, username, password);
       		
       		// insert into DB
       		Statement statement = connection.createStatement();
       		String sql_in = "INSERT INTO renderauftrag VALUES(cmd0,cmd1,cmd2,cmdV)"; 
       		int ok = statement.executeUpdate(sql_in); 
        	  System.out.println(ok);
       		}
       	catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {System.out.println("Could not find the database driver");}
    	   catch (SQLException e) {System.out.println("Could not connect to the database" +"\n" +e);}
    }
```

Habt ihr eine idee, was ich falsch mache?
Gruß Robin


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (29. Sep 2004)

Kann es sein, daß die Tabelle renderauftrag mehr als vier Spalten hat?

In diesem Fall mußt Du noch angeben, in welche der Spalten die Werte eingefügt werden sollen.

http://www.w3schools.com/sql/sql_insert.asp


----------



## rtt (29. Sep 2004)

Ja, das war's.
Danke, 
jetzt funktioniert es.

Das nenn ich doch mal eine schnelle Hilfe!



Besten Dank
Gruß Robin


----------

